# Honda GX140 Wiring



## doyleshill (Feb 17, 2014)

Honda GX 140 ,wires from ON/OFF switch are cut .One Yellow Wire plus Two Black Wires. Yellow and Green Wire coming out of side of housing . I presume Yellow joins Yellow. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk. I could not find a schematic that has those wire colors. Here is a link to the GX140 manual that shows the wiring diagram using different color wires that may still help you with connection points.

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/engines/pdf/manuals/31ZE0601.pdf


----------

